# Help! Can't load the page! [Tumblr]



## patorockyou (Nov 26, 2010)

First of all, sorry if I misspell something wrong, I don't speak a lot english .


Well, the problem is that in the last 4 days I have been trying to connect to tumblr.com and I can't! I tried in every-single-navigator like Firefox, Internet Explorer and Google Chrome and in all of them appears the same problem! And it's only with the tumblr page, I can load perfectly other sites.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



In Google Chrome appears this error:

Error 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET): Unknow Error.




On Firefox says:

"The connection has been reset"



On Internet Explorer:
The Page is unavaliable.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And, all my friends can go to their tumblr like nothing! It's so confusing... I have been reseting my conection and turning off and on my computer over and over again but nothing happens! I runned a scan with Malware Bite and I got 3 malwares and, of course, eliminated them, but it seems like that wasn't the problem.

The only way I can access the page is using a anonymous proxy navigator site (Would be the same if I say that I need to hide my proxy?), but still I can't enjoy all the features of tumblr. Also I can see the site if I click on "See in Caché" but only see, I can't log in.

And also I downloaded applications like Tumblweed or Tumbleeze but still, I can't log in! I use Adblock Plus in both Firefox and Chrome but never gave me problems. I already eliminated cookies and all that stuff but nothing happens... I told about this to the support team from tumblr but they are taking too long for answering me 

I use Windows XP (Service Pack 3), have Avast like my default anti-virus, I have a wireless shared internet connection with other 3 laptops and.. well, I don't know what else can I say... Help?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following commands:

*tracert tumblr.com*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## patorockyou (Nov 26, 2010)

Well. this is the original one, on spanish:
------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows XP [Versión 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\usuario>tracert tumblr.com

Traza a la dirección tumblr.com [174.120.238.130]
sobre un máximo de 30 saltos:

1 24 ms 3 ms 4 ms 192.168.1.1
2 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
3 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
4 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
5 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
6 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
7 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
8 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
9 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
10 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
11 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
12 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
13 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
14 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
15 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
16 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
17 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
18 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
19 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
20 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
21 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
22 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
23 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
24 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
25 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
26 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
27 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
28 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
29 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.
30 * * * Tiempo de espera agotado para esta solicitud.

Traza completa.

C:\Documents and Settings\usuario>
---------------------------------------------------
And this is what I translated for you (With some Google Traductor help):
---------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C: \ Documents and Settings \ user> tracert tumblr.com

Trace to the direction tumblr.com [174.120.238.130]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

January 24 ms 3 ms 4 ms 192.168.1.1
2 * * * Request timed out for this request.
3 * * * Request timed out for this request.
4 * * * Request timed out for this request.
5 * * * Request timed out for this request.
6 * * * Request timed out for this request.
7 * * * Request timed out for this request.
8 * * * Request timed out for this request.
9 * * * Request timed out for this request.
10 * * * Request timed out for this request.
11 * * * Request timed out for this request.
12 * * * Request timed out for this request.
13 * * * Request timed out for this request.
14 * * * Request timed out for this request.
15 * * * Request timed out for this request.
16 * * * Request timed out for this request.
17 * * * Request timed out for this request.
18 * * * Request timed out for this request..
19 * * * Request timed out for this request.
20 * * * Request timed out for this request.
21 * * * Request timed out for this request.
22 * * * Request timed out for this request.
23 * * * Request timed out for this request.
24 * * * Request timed out for this request.
25 * * * Request timed out for this request.
26 * * * Request timed out for this request.
27 * * * Request timed out for this request.
28 * * * Request timed out for this request.
29 * * * Request timed out for this request.
30 * * * Request timed out for this request.

Trace complete.

C: \ Documents and Settings \ user>
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Saltos could be translated to "jumps" too.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The first hop is to your router (192.168.1.1). Assuming that you do not have two routers connected to each other the 2nd hop should be in your ISP's network. So, I think that means either your ISP is blocking that site or, more likely, they have a routing issue. 

When you call your ISP's tech support they will want you to do all kinds of standard stuff. You have to politely but firmly lead them back to the tracert results and insist that they consult with a technician.

Before you call do a tracert to some site(s) that work so that you know what a good one looks like. At least the first two, and probably the first 4 or 5 hops, should be the same no matter what site you are tracing to, as the beginning is within the ISP network.


----------



## patorockyou (Nov 26, 2010)

Well, I made the same thing with Google and it looks like this:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows XP [Versión 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\usuario>tracert google.com

Traza a la dirección google.com [74.125.45.106]
sobre un máximo de 30 saltos:

1 20 ms 15 ms 19 ms 172.17.161.241
2 14 ms 11 ms 11 ms 172.16.161.3
3 109 ms 111 ms 115 ms 10.127.65.85
4 39 ms 35 ms 35 ms 10.150.0.58
5 33 ms 33 ms 33 ms 10.127.160.118
6 97 ms 100 ms 102 ms POS2-0-0.GW10.MIA4.ALTER.NET [65.208.86.53]
7 93 ms * 93 ms 0.so-1-2-0.XL4.MIA4.ALTER.NET [152.63.81.58]
8 206 ms 175 ms 177 ms 0.so-6-0-0.XL4.IAD8.ALTER.NET [152.63.0.130]
9 132 ms 118 ms 185 ms TenGigE0-5-0-0.GW7.IAD8.ALTER.NET [152.63.37.158
]
10 164 ms 95 ms 95 ms google-gw.customer.alter.net [152.179.50.62]
11 190 ms 198 ms 260 ms 216.239.46.250
12 471 ms 197 ms 197 ms 216.239.48.69
13 110 ms 109 ms 155 ms 209.85.254.241
14 118 ms 197 ms 121 ms 209.85.253.133
15 197 ms 197 ms 197 ms yx-in-f106.1e100.net [74.125.45.106]

Traza completa.

C:\Documents and Settings\usuario>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Translated:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows XP [Versión 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert google.com

Trace to the direction google.com [74.125.45.106]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 20 ms 15 ms 19 ms 172.17.161.241
2 14 ms 11 ms 11 ms 172.16.161.3
3 109 ms 111 ms 115 ms 10.127.65.85
4 39 ms 35 ms 35 ms 10.150.0.58
5 33 ms 33 ms 33 ms 10.127.160.118
6 97 ms 100 ms 102 ms POS2-0-0.GW10.MIA4.ALTER.NET [65.208.86.53]
7 93 ms * 93 ms 0.so-1-2-0.XL4.MIA4.ALTER.NET [152.63.81.58]
8 206 ms 175 ms 177 ms 0.so-6-0-0.XL4.IAD8.ALTER.NET [152.63.0.130]
9 132 ms 118 ms 185 ms TenGigE0-5-0-0.GW7.IAD8.ALTER.NET [152.63.37.158]
10 164 ms 95 ms 95 ms google-gw.customer.alter.net [152.179.50.62]
11 190 ms 198 ms 260 ms 216.239.46.250
12 471 ms 197 ms 197 ms 216.239.48.69
13 110 ms 109 ms 155 ms 209.85.254.241
14 118 ms 197 ms 121 ms 209.85.253.133
15 197 ms 197 ms 197 ms yx-in-f106.1e100.net [74.125.45.106]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well, I think I do have two routers on my house but sorry, I don't know a lot about that :/ anyways, thanks for your help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The first hop is different!?? Is that the same computer connected to the same router?


----------



## patorockyou (Nov 26, 2010)

Well... yes, I haven't changed anything :|


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I do not understand why that is happening. Please tell me about your network--modem and router(s) and how they are interconnected and show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## patorockyou (Nov 26, 2010)

The original:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows XP [Versión 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\usuario>IPCONFIG /ALL

Configuración IP de Windows

Nombre del host . . . . . . . . . : acer-173d819f59
Sufijo DNS principal . . . . . . :
Tipo de nodo. . . . . . . . . . . : híbrido
Enrutamiento habilitado. . . . . .: No
Proxy WINS habilitado. . . . . : No
Lista de búsqueda de sufijo DNS: BonillaCasa

Adaptador Ethernet Conexiones de red inalámbricas:

Sufijo de conexión específica DNS : BonillaCasa
Descripción. . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B95 Wireless Network Adapter
Dirección física. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-28-AD-63
DHCP habilitado. . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguración habilitada. . . : Sí
Dirección IP. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102
Máscara de subred . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Puerta de enlace predeterminada : 192.168.1.1
Servidor DHCP . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Servidores DNS . . . . . . . . . .: 200.44.32.12
200.11.248.12
Concesión obtenida . . . . . . . : Viernes, 26 de Noviembre de 2010 12:43:22 p.m.
Concesión expira . . . . . . . . .: Sábado, 27 de Noviembre de 2010 12:43:22 p.m.

C:\Documents and Settings\usuario>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Translated:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows XP [Versión 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>IPCONFIG /ALL

IP Configuration of Windows

Host name . . . . . . . . . : acer-173d819f59
Principal DNS suffix . . . . . . :
Node type. . . . . . . . . . . : hibrid
Routing enabled. . . . . .: No
Proxy WINS enabled. . . . . : No
DNS suffix search list: BonillaCasa

Ethernet Adapter Wireless Network Connection:

DNS connection specific suffix : BonillaCasa
Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B95 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-28-AD-63
DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration enabled. . . : Yes
IP Adress. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102
Subnet mask . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server. . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Server . . . . . . . . . .: 200.44.32.12
200.11.248.12
Concession obtained . . . . . . . : Friday, November 26 on 2010 12:43:22 p.m.
Concession expires . . . . . . . . .: Saturday, November 27 on 2010 12:43:22 p.m.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
I hope that helps


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks. I still don't understand why the first hop on the tracert google.com is not your router, and I don't know why a DHCP Server is listed when DHCP is disabled, but neither of those anomalies really changes anything.


----------



## patorockyou (Nov 26, 2010)

Well thanks anyway for your help!


----------

